# Regional Forums > International > Asia >  [ask]reptile safe buying and selling between countries

## trasloy

1. to find out if he is reliable from?
2. seller and the buyer if there are sanctions if they commit acts of crime (fraud)?
3. maintaining harmony in what we need to know the true identity before the transaction?

because I'm rely on the honesty in the transaction


thanks  :Smile:

----------


## MrLang

The english is hard to understand but I think you are asking how to find out if an international seller is reliable and what legal issues might there be. 

I don't know about the legalities of shipping reptiles between countries but some people here can probably direct you to sellers who are authorized to ship internationally.

As for checking if they are criminals or reliable, search their name here: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...splay.php?f=13

Good Luck.

----------


## trasloy

Thank you and Greetings  :Smile:

----------

